# Al Ain Accommodation



## jamesjxxx (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi, again,
Firstly many thanks to Elphaba for her advice.
Now, as above, can anyone advise the cost of furnished accommodation in Al Ain hopefully 2 bed and parking.
Many thanks


----------

